# Old photos



## johnjames06 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, Someone was looking for old photos but I can't find the thread but here goes. This is me throttle watchkeeping on an aircraft carrier 50 years ago.


----------



## Bighenners (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi John. I served on HMS Albion 1958-59 and Hermes 62-3. Then transfered to the New Zealand Navy as a Mechanician. Loved the boiler room watchkeeping and fast backdowns during fuelling. Great photo. Yours aye 
Keith Higgins


----------



## johnjames06 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Watchkeeping*



Bighenners said:


> Hi John. I served on HMS Albion 1958-59 and Hermes 62-3. Then transfered to the New Zealand Navy as a Mechanician. Loved the boiler room watchkeeping and fast backdowns during fuelling. Great photo. Yours aye
> Keith Higgins


Hi keith, This was on the Bulwark as you know Albions sister ship. I did serve in Albion though 65 / 66. Im sorry the photo is so small but I have only just started sending attachments. I'll try to post a larger photo for you. John.


----------



## Powertrain (Jul 15, 2011)

*'Teething problems' with AP epicyclic units*

The attached old photo (late 1960s?) shows the barring gear being taken off the LP epicyclic cluster of one of the ACT container ships in Tilbury. This was in preparation of an inspection of the bearings and annulus ring teeth. 
The problem with the first generation of these units was in getting through the Lloyds require 17.5% overspeed test without damaging the white metal planet pins. I travelled the world for a couple of years carrying out modifications to these units on tankers and container ships before it all settled down.
Maybe some readers were on ships that were effected?


----------

